# Lanco



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Picked this "project" up on a watchfair this weekend.

I couldnÂ´t resist an aged tritium dial like this!... 

I is a Lanco "Barracuda" Diver with a Langendorf cal. 1146, automatic movement inside.

I had to clean the bezel, crystal, dial etc.

Also had to put the second hand back.

Her it is....used _and_ abused.... :tongue2:




























Thanks for looking!

regards,

Salmonia


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Cool watch! Well done Sir


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice! Looks great on the nato too.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Very nice! Looks great on the nato too.


+1


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Definitely worth the effort :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Excellent work. Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great!

I really really really want need a watch with nice aged trit lume like that...

I really love the look but dont have one!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Really nice. Loving that!

Mark


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

love it, love it, love it!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Thank you guys!

Hera are two more pics.....


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Not quite up here with your DS2 but running pretty close! Congratulations its a beaut!


----------

